# New to marine fish and needing help!



## RealFinJamie (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello there.... I have just bought a 5ft Marine setup which comes with the following fish... 

REGAL TANG, PICASSO, TRIGGER FISH, TOMATO CLOWN, SAILFIN TANG, SPINY PUFFER FISH AND EMPEROR ANGLE FISH.

I have never had a marine tank before and know nothing about them. I collect the tank in one week and need to learn as much as possible before then.

I will be getting as much info from the man i'm buying it from, but this will only be a breif conversation. I need to get as many hints and tips as possible.

Please offer me anything which might help me in the early stages. I really know nothing about marines! I have had a cold water tank with fancy goldfish and koi and i fully understand this is a differnt game all together. I really want to get this right as I have my heart set on it. 

Thanks for reading this and I wait for any replys...

Jamie


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I replied to this in your introduction to the board... Mods please forward this one to the saltwater board.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hooboy...
To tell you the truth, it seems to me that the guy you're buying it from isn't going to be able to give you any advice worth having; he's made too many huge mistakes himself! I get the feeling that this is the main reason he's selling the tank.

The very first thing you need is a book on the subject. You can read that intensively over the week and learn much more than we'll be able to tell you in that time, if only because the book doesn't have to stop and think about what to remember to tell you.

One bit of advice I can give you would be to check around with your local stockists to see which ones may be interested in buying some of these fish. These fish can't be expected to get along with each other, and certainly not in such a small tank as that one. The Emperor Angel is certainly not a fish for that setup, and the money or store credit you could get for it would be enough to get quite a lot of things you really can use.
Again, a good book on the subject will have a big compatability chart in it showing you why these fish make a poor combination.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd get The Conscientious Marine Aquarist by Robert Fenner for your first book, or The New Marine Aquarium by Michael Paletta.


----------



## RealFinJamie (Feb 19, 2006)

*I bought the book today*

Hello all, I ordered "The Conscientious Marine Aquarist by Robert Fenner" last night. I was not able to get it in the UK so I need to wait a bit longer for delivery.
I also visited another Marine specilist shop today and had a cht with the owner. He has said he will take any fish I don't want and give me half the sale price in credit. Might be worth considering!!!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

sounds like a great deal to me, considering if you try to keep them, they might die. and then you will have nothing. the half credit on some of those fish will get you lots and lots of smaller easier to keep fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah, especially when some of those fish are very pricey!


----------

